# Coated Strings Confusion



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...why is it so difficult to get information regarding coated strings?

when they were first introduced, only the wound strings were coated. this makes sense for most players, i'm sure. more power to you:rockon:!

however, for players like me who have very acidic/toxic perspiration, the fact that the plain strings were uncoated totally defeated the purpose.

finally, elixir introduced anti-rust strings, which solved the problem for electric guitars, for me.

but there is still incredible confusion when it comes to coated acoustic guitar strings, and i have met absolutely no one in the acoustic guitar department of any music store who has been able to clear up the confusion.

i do know that DR Extra Life Strings are all coated, including the plain strings.

as far as i can tell, those are the only ones available in canada that are fully coated, although i have been told that steve's music in toronto is no longer carrying them.

are there any canadians here who can help me find out where i can purchase fully coated acoustic guitar strings?

-dh


----------



## chimo (Mar 29, 2006)

try "Dave Wyres" strings, we used to have them at a shop I worked at and they had a telfon coating on all the strings, they were really quite nice and they predated Elixer.


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

I tried a set of Wyres a while back and really liked them, haven't been able to find another set though.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

chimo said:


> try "Dave Wyres" strings, we used to have them at a shop I worked at and they had a telfon coating on all the strings, they were really quite nice and they predated Elixer.


...this is precisely what i mean by "coated strings confusion". i checked with the canadian distributor, who is a friend of mine, for wyres strings and he assures me that ONLY the wound strings are coated:

http://www.davidlovemusic.com/wyres.htm

:confused-smiley-010 

-dh


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi David. Not sure if you are familiar with this site?
If they don't have what you're looking for you can always ask them.
Benee Wafers

www.juststrings.com


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Hi David. Not sure if you are familiar with this site?
> If they don't have what you're looking for you can always ask them.
> Benee Waferswww.juststrings.com


...thanks, benee. i did just that:



Hi David,

I know of no other fully coated strings than the ones you mentioned.

My best……Jim Clark/JustStrings.com

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: David Henman [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, July 17, 2006 2:18 PM
To: Sandra Hardy
Subject: coated strings

...thankfully, elixir now offers electric sets (anti-rust) in which ALL strings are coated, not just the wound strings.
unfortunately, the only fully coated acoustic strings i have been able to find in canada are DR Extra Life.
do you know if there are others?
-david henman
www.davidhenmanband.com


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Bummer:confused-smiley-010 
David, if you haven't already go here.You'll get a lot of access at the Discussion Forums and even try the Luthiers who may know a thing ot two about strings.
Let me know.
Benee Wafers

www.acousticguitar.com/index.asp


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...hmmmmm...evidently, wyres acoustic strings ARE coated - all six of 'em:

Dear David,

Thank you for your enquiry and apologises for the time taken to respond.
Yes are all six strings are coated, although the micro particles of teflon are not always visible, you can feel the texture and lubrication.

Regards,

The Teampro Team.
www.teampromusic.co.uk


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

David
Just saw an advert in AG. You may want to look into Cleartone Strings.
All 6 strings are treated.
Benee Wafers


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> David
> Just saw an advert in AG. You may want to look into Cleartone Strings.
> All 6 strings are treated.
> Benee Wafers


...unfortunately, i can't find anyone in canada that sells them.

-dh


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

So order them online.
BW


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> So order them online.
> BW



...it will probably come to that, depending on how much the entire process costs - obviously it would make sense to order bulk quantities.

-dh


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*Newtone Strings*

11B Stainsby Ave. Heanor, Derbyshire DE75 7EL England


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*Newtones Site*

http://www.dwmee.34sp.com/


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Gitpik said:


> http://www.dwmee.34sp.com/


...they don't appear to be coated.

-dh


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*Coated strings*

Well maybe I'm wrong. I have a set and now by looking I can't tell if they are or not, but the chum who sent them to me from the UK said they were coated strings. Seem like nice strings but I prefer the Martin SP meds.
Maybe shoot the company an e-mail and ask them if they are coated or not.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

David heres the low down from the horses mouth.
Benee Wafers

Cleartones will be introduced into the Canadian Market at the 2006 MIAC
Trade Convention in Toronto. SF Marketing will be the exclusive distributor
for Cleartones in the Canadian Market.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> David heres the low down from the horses mouth.
> Benee Wafers
> Cleartones will be introduced into the Canadian Market at the 2006 MIAC
> Trade Convention in Toronto. SF Marketing will be the exclusive distributor
> for Cleartones in the Canadian Market.


...wonderful! thanks, mate!

are you planning to attend? the timing sucks, for me, as i should be packing to move that weekend, but i've already registered and am determined to go on sunday, if at all possible.

-dh


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Dave. No problem. My pleasure.
I won't be attending the MIAC but please do let us know about your impressions and particularly about the Cleartones. Who knows there maybe a free demo pack on the go.
Benee


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Hi Dave. No problem. My pleasure.
> I won't be attending the MIAC but please do let us know about your impressions and particularly about the Cleartones. Who knows there maybe a free demo pack on the go.
> Benee


...great idea! i'll schmooze the sf guys and see what happens...

-dh


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I tried the Elixers as soon as they came out to see what all the fuss was about. They did not feel great and they did not sound great but hell they lasted a long time.
I recently discovered D'addario EXP Phosphor Bronze... they have incredible tone and feel and are well worth the extra $$$. I also recently tried GHS Infinity Steel... very cool.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

David Did you get to MIAC? If so spill the beans and tell about the strings.
Benee Wafers


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Are they the odd coloured ones?

They are on my acoustic now. They play well sound OK and last a long time.

I don't know if you want to go by me though. I like Elixars


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> David Did you get to MIAC? If so spill the beans and tell about the strings. Benee Wafers


...no, i couldn't make it this year. i plan to attend the tmx show, however.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I really like the tone and feel of Martin Marquis Lights. I also have acidic perspiration and lots of it. I just change my strings a lot.


It's not worth it to me to have them last longer but not have the sound I want.


I've tried lots of brands including a couple of coated varieties and keep coming back to the Martins.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny, since I stopped drinking a quart of Vodka a day my persperation has stopped smelling like acetone.

It is still very acidic. I find the coated strings sound OK. 


God I hate changing guitar strings. I know I know. I'm almost 53 and I hate it as much as when I was 13.

Coated strings for me.


----------

